# Meet my leetle frenz



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Simon and Ingenios. Sadly Officio expired in a fiery accident on the way home and a good time was had by all :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm happy to meet your little frenz.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Would love to hear a review on the Boli when you smoke it.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

When did they start putting the word Cuba on the Boli bands?


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, the band is new...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

RJT said:


> When did they start putting the word Cuba on the Boli bands?


Word....

Good eye....

Ruh Ro....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> Word....
> 
> Good eye....
> 
> Ruh Ro....


I don't think it's a "ruh ro" ... I believe the Boli Libertadores were the same way. Perhaps it's something special for the big Boli REs. Just thinking aloud....


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

The Professor said:


> I don't think it's a "ruh ro" ... I believe the Boli Libertadores were the same way. Perhaps it's something special for the big Boli REs. Just thinking aloud....


:tu I dont have any new stuff.....


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I don't think it's a "ruh ro" ... I believe the Boli Libertadores were the same way. Perhaps it's something special for the big Boli REs. Just thinking aloud....


Yeah I suppose I shouldnt jump the gun.... But I've smoked a lot of Boli's just do not recall ever seeing that before...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> Yeah I suppose I shouldnt jump the gun.... But I've smoked a lot of Boli's just do not recall ever seeing that before...


New to me, too. Just noticing it on the pics I see of the French REs.

And just checked my Colosales and it has the same band. It's a beautiful band -- love the shading in the bottom third. Hadn't noticed it until this pic.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Comparison shot with an RC. The Simon band is all round pimpier!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> New to me, too. Just noticing it on the pics I see of the French REs.
> 
> And just checked *my Colosales *and it has the same band. It's a beautiful band -- love the shading in the bottom third. Hadn't noticed it until this pic.


Chit...spark one up!!! :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Comparison shot with an RC. The Simon band is all round pimpier!


"Pimpier" is the *perfect* word to describe it! :tu


icehog3 said:


> Chit...spark one up!!! :ss


If only. It's 1:43am and I have a meeting in the morning. It will get smoked, though ... I promise.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> "Pimpier" is the *perfect* word to describe it! :tu
> 
> If only. It's 1:43am and I have a meeting in the morning. It will get smoked, though ... I promise.


Blah blah blah.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Blah blah blah.


Tell you what ... I'll throw it in a tube and smoke it outside tomorrow afternoon (when it's in the upper 60s) while I'm prepping to teach. How's that sound?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Tell you what ... I'll throw it in a tube and smoke it outside tomorrow afternoon (*when it's in the upper 60s*) while I'm prepping to teach. How's that sound?


Eat me. :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Christ Rock is on comedy central right now.... is this a banter thread...

"all blind people should get midgets"

Ahh the Jamison.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> Christ Rock is on comedy central right now.... is this a banter thread...
> 
> "all blind people should get midgets"
> 
> Ahh the Jamison.....


Yes it is, Jeremy.....now send us all your cigars.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yes it is, Jeremy.....now send us all your cigars.


Lol..... I got some fresh La vieja habana's.... Those Haev GATTA be Cuban.... it says Habana.... I'll send you a 48er....... to try.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> Lol..... I got some fresh La vieja habana's.... Those Haev GATTA be Cuban.... it says Habana.... I'll send you a 48er....... to try.


You send it, I'll smoke it Brother. Send two, along with your SJ's friend's phone number.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You send it, I'll smoke it Brother. Send two, along with your SJ's friend's phone number.


Me hoe es su hoe ..... Me cigar es su cigar ....

I dont know spanish but.... I felt like trying.

Your not getting my la viejas....lol.... those are .50 each.... Just WAIT punk! 60172


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> Me hoe es su hoe ..... Me cigar es su cigar ....
> 
> I dont know spanish but.... I felt like trying.
> 
> Your not getting my la viejas....lol.... those are .50 each.... Just WAIT punk! 60172


Hey now! Not fair!! :r


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

"Cuba" does appear on some bands. I asked the same question in an LCDH not a month ago. Limited releases, regional releases, and certain lines all are updated with the newer band I was told.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Give them an offer they can't refuse!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Silound said:


> "Cuba" does appear on some bands. I asked the same question in an LCDH not a month ago. Limited releases, regional releases, and certain lines all are updated with the newer band I was told.


:tu TY for the info.


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

The Boli Simon does look nice. Would love to see a review on it. Btw how much do they happen to go for there? I know prices in CA aren't cheap typically do to taxes sadly.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

A pretty "reasonable for Canada" 22$ :hn Of course I am powerless.... Review will be forthcoming....


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

With frenz like that can I be your friend. Pleeez, purdy pleeze.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Well here's a bump for the review...

Both of these babies are worth it. 

Trinidad was loaded with flavour. Never smoked a nicer freshie. 

Simone had some burn issues but really packed alot of wood, almond, Raisiny, chocolate and leather into it. Nice finish and med-strength. It had burn issues unfortunately, but even so I felt blessed....Give'em a try.

Both would be great to pack away if you have the scratch. They are soo good that age will not hurt them.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I cannot wait to read the review. Those look tasty!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

SR Mike said:


> I cannot wait to read the review. Those look tasty!!


That was it...sorry. Speechless.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's another that's not so new with the "Cuba" on the label.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice friends you have there.

That Boli looks realy good. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nice friends.
What is that old saying:
Tell me who you are with and I will tell you who you are?:r


----------

